# Repair of lymphatic leak



## sirisha (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi,

It will be grateful if anyone can help me to code appropriate CPT for this procedure.

Procedure performed - EXPLORATION WOUND RIGHT GROIN 
WITH REPAIR OF LYMPHATIC LEAK

Indication - Pt had previous femoral endarterectomy and now she appeared with lymphatic leak.

Procedure - Patient was placed under endogracheal
anesthesia. Isosulfan and lymphazurin  blue was then injected on the inner aspect of the right thigh. The opening in the skin with the lymphatic drainage was further opened. The wound as explored. There is a small area of lymphatic drainage which was suture ligated. The wound was then packed, there did not any further blue dye thus the superior aspect of the wound was closed in an inetrrupted fashion. Skin was then closed with Nylons. Next a wound VAC was placed in the inferior aspect for the lymphatic drainage and was placed on 175mmHg of suction. Pt tolerated the procedure well.

Please advice us what CPT code can we code for this above procedure.

Thanks in advance,
Sirisha


----------



## HKOFOID (Aug 30, 2019)

sirisha said:


> Hi,
> 
> It will be grateful if anyone can help me to code appropriate CPT for this procedure.
> 
> ...



I am curious if you ever came across a code for this? One of my doctors did this same thing and I can't find anything close to use!

-Heather


----------

